# GIANT SNAKE CAUGHT



## byjungle (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi Guys, saw this on another forum, very interesting

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/3354403.stm 

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,280028,00.html


----------



## lutzd (Dec 30, 2003)

**

I want one! There's a few yappy dogs around my area, that love to bark in the early hours of the morning, that could do with a little adventure!


----------



## Tommo (Dec 30, 2003)

i wonder how much they bought the python for...  
in the encyclopaedia of snakes by chris mattison they said that a snake that size wouldnt be able to survive under their own weight. i suppose this proves him wrong


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 30, 2003)

I know it's hard to see from a photo, but that doesn't look that big!
If it is, there is a American museum that has offered a us$100,000 reward for a snake of at least 30 ft, so that one would easily claim the prize! This reward has been offered since the 1930's 0r 40's I think.

Neil


----------



## adullthud (Dec 30, 2003)

Forget the dogs Mr lutzd. It could eat their inconsiderate owners.


----------



## lutzd (Dec 30, 2003)

Heh! LOL! Too true! It might even get around to those noisy children that play near my window! :twisted:


----------



## kevyn (Dec 30, 2003)

I saw this one on the Bob Clark forum earlier today. As I said there I have my doubts on this one. It would be nice if it were true but I highly doubt it. The photo may be a standard Associated Press photo. A little while ago they did a photo on African Rocks eating children and ran a photo of a ball python. It will be interesting how it turns out. I hope it's true.


----------



## lutzd (Dec 30, 2003)

That conjures up great imagery! A Rock eating a child! Sorta like Pacman!


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 30, 2003)

Pacman!! Now that brings back some memories


----------



## lutzd (Dec 30, 2003)

Heh! I KNEW _*you'd*_ get that reference, Phil!


----------



## luke (Dec 30, 2003)

WOW ..................thats all i can say.................... :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2003)

hmmmmmmmm wow I dont believe it...but it will be nice to be provenwrong i must say


----------



## rlowey (Dec 30, 2003)

can anyone tell what sort of snake it is? And l bet there is no monkeys left in the area that it was captured?


----------



## Slateman (Dec 30, 2003)

It is in my nature to believe till othervise. I am bit easy to fool.
But it is nice to imagin that this large snake exist .


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 30, 2003)

Rlowey,
It's a reticulated python- a big one! LOL!


----------



## kevyn (Dec 30, 2003)

Offically this is the biggest snake in captivity right now. Her name is Fluffy and she was bred by Bob Clark (the guy with the goatie). She is a Sulawesi Reticulated Python that at last messurement was 26ft. Bob specializes in breeding large pythons. He is responsible for almost all the burmese and retic morphs. Enjoy-I love this picture. I can't wait to get a retic or 8...






Here's another one with Bob and Fluffy. She was a bit smaller here I think..


----------



## insectovor (Dec 30, 2003)

I think snakes that make it to such a big size in the wild should be left there and not taken into captivity.


----------



## kevyn (Dec 30, 2003)

She's not wild caught-cbb. The problem with releasing the supposed 49fter, is that in that part of the world, retics are activly hunted for skins and meat. Even if the snake doesn't turn out to be 49ft. (which won't leave anyone surprised), every poacher will be after it, because it is undoubtedly a large snake. I thought it should be just documented (photographed, blood samples, all the vitals) and released. But that would effectivly sign its death warrent.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 30, 2003)

The murdoch papers are also running the story
http://news.com.au/common/story_page/0,4057,8283072%5E13762,00.html
They are saying its a retic.
Also related to reptiles (well, not really - its about rats) is this story
http://smh.com.au/articles/2003/12/22/1071941675753.html
Can't say I'm rapt in the skinning method :?


----------



## kevyn (Dec 30, 2003)

I saw something about that one t.v. awhile back. Totally put me off meat.


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 30, 2003)

Bob clarks Retic is a nice looking snake for it's size, they tend to loose the patterning and contrast as they get older, but Fluffy has retained this, and is also in good proportion, something else that is rare with large captively kept Boids.
Nice to see !

Neil


----------



## kevyn (Dec 30, 2003)

Bob's a really good breeder. He's the largest breeder in North America and one of the most repected names in the field. That's who I'm buying my granit burm off of. I was just speaking with a friend of mine in Malaysia and he is convinced of the validity of the story of the giant retic. I have also read in the London Times that Guinesse is in the process of varifing the messurments of the snake in question. Imagine cleaning up Fluffy's dumps :shock: . Now imagine cleaning up the dumps a 49ft. retic :cry: .


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 31, 2003)

Time will tell I Guess, but that snake in the picture is not 49 ft long and near half a ton, so maybe the press have dug up another snake photo as they haven't yet seen the real thing, who knows.
Yes, Bob clark is one of the good guys, I was the first person he ever exported to in the UK, before he became big big, just at the time that the first Vivarium magazine came out with his article in about Albino Burms.
I still have that magazine, Vol 1 No 1 !

Bet your looking forward to getting your hands on your granite!

Cheers,
Neil


----------

